# How did you do the "Who Posted" thingy?



## LeeCHeSSS (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm referring to the ability to click on the number of replies in a thread and see who posted how many posts.

Is that a function of vBulletin I never found, or is it a hack from vBulletin.org?

Either way, can you direct me to the place where I can find information to set it up at my board as well?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

Your boards? Where are they and what are they about? Also, in what language are they?


----------



## A2Z (Jan 23, 2002)

Are you talking about the 'members' button at the top of the page?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 23, 2002)

You know what?  I haven't the fiantest idea!  I didn't even know the boards could do that until you ponted it out.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Are you talking about the 'members' button at the top of the page? *




I think he means the fact that when you click on the number of posts posted number it opens up a small screen breaking down who posted in the thread and how many times.


----------



## LeeCHeSSS (Jan 23, 2002)

Never mind..., I got it to work on my board too. Seems one of the php files was missing...

Anyway, to answer your question Darkness: They are still on my own computer (domain name is yet to be activated), they are about online roleplaying (PBP, IRC, etc) and in english.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 23, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *You know what?  I haven't the fiantest idea!  I didn't even know the boards could do that until you ponted it out. *





It's amazing the stuff I find here...I just click anything with a hyper link!


----------



## LeeCHeSSS (Jan 30, 2002)

Never mind, changed my mind


----------

